# You sick americans!



## GermanBMWFan (Aug 10, 2008)

Hehe... :rofl:

I thing most members of this forum are american bmw drivers. So I've a question to you: How the hell do you take these fabulous UNBELIEVABLE cool photos? :bigpimp:

When I surf on american BMW sites I found photos like these:














































So PLEASE tell me: What equipment do I need, that I can take photos like these??? :yikes:

Greets,
Matthias


----------



## chadi (Dec 26, 2008)

Photoshop...


----------



## CaliJeff (Jan 28, 2002)

The equipment is secondary to the talent of the shooter. If you want shots like those hire the people that took them.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

CaliJeff said:


> The equipment is secondary to the talent of the shooter. If you want shots like those hire the people that took them.


+1. Some of the best pictures I've ever taken were with a 50 year old, totally manual 35mm camera, but also have taken some neat pics with a simple digital point-n-shoot. The rules of photography apply whether you're using film or digital. A book on beginning photography is a place to start.


----------



## SlimKlim (Sep 11, 2008)

Just to directly answer your question, technically you would probably need a good DSLR, whether a lowly Canon Rebel XTi like I have, or my bosses Nikon D300, a good lens or two, and a copy of photoshop. 

But as the other said, learning to take the picture is the hardest part, those camera's, while awesome, dont have a "sexy bimmer driving" button. The motion effect has to do with setting a slightly longer exposure and focusing on the car, so the ground blurs.


----------



## GermanBMWFan (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for your answers!

@SlimKlim

Time to invent a camera with "sexy bimmer driving" button :bigpimp::rofl:


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

CaliJeff said:


> The equipment is secondary to the talent of the shooter. If you want shots like those hire the people that took them.


wow.
look who woke up?


----------



## jboucher (Feb 8, 2008)

SlimKlim said:


> Just to directly answer your question, technically you would probably need a good DSLR, whether a lowly Canon Rebel XTi like I have, or my bosses Nikon D300, a good lens or two, and a copy of photoshop.
> 
> But as the other said, learning to take the picture is the hardest part, those camera's, while awesome, dont have a "sexy bimmer driving" button. The motion effect has to do with setting a slightly longer exposure and focusing on the car, so the ground blurs.


exactly what slimkin said...

also, pics 2, 4 & 5 were taken with using wide angle lenses to give the unusual perspective

and the rolling shots (1&5) look like they were taken from another car, so a window mounted tripod or some other sort of mount was probably used to fix the camera to the car

so after the camera and lens and other equipment are sorted out .....there is the lighting, the location, and so on.

_How the hell do you take these fabulous UNBELIEVABLE cool photos?_​
not easily


----------

